# Dell Inspiron 1525 won't charge!



## alyssamarie0802 (Sep 22, 2009)

Currently it says 0% plugged in, not charging..
it's plugged in with the charger Dell gave to me!

RAM - 1014mb
CPU - Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73GHz
Graphics Card - Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Motherboard - Dell Inc. 0U990C
OS (64 bit or 32 bit) - 32 bit
HDD C: 99.5GB | D: 9.8GB
PSU 100-240v - 50-60hz 1.5a.

i have no knowledge of computers, just so you know..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check in BIOS settings if you see any message that says Battery or Adapter not recognized. If you do then that could be a problem. You may need a new battery or adapter. See here: http://www.laptop-junction.com/toast/content/dell-ac-power-adapter-not-recognized


----------



## alyssamarie0802 (Sep 22, 2009)

i read the article you gave me..it's pretty much the exact same thing going wrong with my laptop..i get the same message about the adapter not being recognized, even though it's the adapter dell sent me. 

Is there anyway to tell whether or not it's the battery or adapter?
I've had this problem before and Dell was able to supply me a new adapter, but now my computer isn't under warranty, so I don't want to buy the adapter and it be a battery problem..or vice versa.


----------



## M.a.t.o (Sep 23, 2009)

I had the same problem and my computer said my laptop battery was still good. I was still under warranty and so I sent my laptop in (it had other problems with it too for them to fix) and they sent a new adapter cause that was bad and they also fixed something else for it I can't remember what. But it could be you need a new jack for the adapter. 

I had tested my brother and my mom's adaptors on my laptop (same adaptors) and it didn't charge when they were still working for charging their laptops, so that meant it wasn't my adapter (besides that it was broken anyways). If the light isn't turning on then your adapter is broken, but I suppose it could just be the box. If it is turning on then it's not the adapter it's probably the jack or the battery. Be sure everything is plugged in correctly.

If you're still under warranty you should call them and have it sent in.


----------



## alyssamarie0802 (Sep 22, 2009)

it's not under warranty..dell has already fixed this problem once.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

alyssamarie0802 said:


> i read the article you gave me..it's pretty much the exact same thing going wrong with my laptop..i get the same message about the adapter not being recognized, even though it's the adapter dell sent me.
> 
> Is there anyway to tell whether or not it's the battery or adapter?
> ....


I do not really know how to answer this question because based on the article it is not the output voltage of the adapter that is the problem but the signal that it sends to the laptop. IMO.. that signal gets interpreted by the laptop and tells the laptop that it has a 'valid' adapter and battery gets charged. However if laptop does not get that signal then it does not recognize the adapter (even though adapter gives out correct voltage) thus it would not charge the battery.


----------

